# problems with cd-rw, maybe due to scsi hard drive?

## McVeigh

I can't get my cdrw to work.

I have 

append="hdc=ide-scsi"

in grub

i have scsi support in the kernel.

cdrecord --scanbus gets me this

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J&#65533;rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'COMPAQ  ' 'BD018635CC      ' 'BDC4' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

no mention of my cdrw, 

I do get an error during boot up about this device asking if  I should use /dev/sr0 or something

line from /etc/fstab

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     iso9660         auto,users,rw    0 0

any ideas?

----------

## AutoBot

You surely don't have all appropriate things loaded or compiled one, make sure that you have scsi emulation in the kernel also.

----------

## Nitro

 *McVeigh wrote:*   

> I can't get my cdrw to work.
> 
> I have 
> 
> append="hdc=ide-scsi"
> ...

 

Grub doesn't have an "append" variable, at least not as far as I know.

My /boot/grub/menu.list reads:

```
title=Gentoo - 2.4.19-Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo-2.4.19-gentoo-4 root=/dev/hda2 ro hdc=ide-scsi
```

----------

## McVeigh

I have scsi emulatio in the kernel, compiling a new one as I type this anyways

that grub addendum I got from the forums 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1284&highlight=

nitro why the ro in the options? does it apply to hdc or to /dev/hda2?

----------

## Nitro

 *McVeigh wrote:*   

> that grub addendum I got from the forums 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1284&highlight=
> 
> nitro why the ro in the options? does it apply to hdc or to /dev/hda2?

 

Boot up with that kernel using the append line, and then cat /proc/cmdline.  It should show you want paramters were passed to the kerenl.  On my box 

```
 $ cat /proc/cmdline 

root=/dev/hda2 ro hdc=ide-scsi
```

And the 'ro' applies to the root filesystem, which in my case is /dev/hda2.  I don't want my fs to get destroyed if my kernel chokes on boot.  The filesystem will later get remounted read/write by the boot scripts.

----------

## McVeigh

seth@midas seth $ cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/sda5 hdc=ide-scsi

that is with a new kernel and the grub line changed to read similar to yours.

partial success!! I am buring an an ISO image as we speak, using cdrecord. cdbakeoven choked and I still get all kinds of errors during boot up, I'm trying to find where the logs are on my new system

----------

## Nitro

Just to sum it up incase someone stumbles over the same problem, you deleted your append line and modified your kernel line, correct?

By the way, append is a LILO variable, not a grub variable.

----------

## McVeigh

well some thing sthat have helped,

i changed the grub line--this really needs to be in the documentaion somewhere.

in my etc /fstab i changed the line dealing with my cdrw to

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     iso9660         auto,users,ro

i had set it to rw because I thought I wouldn't be able to write to it.

but yes I think the key was the grub line.

Thanks again.

now to get it working in a graphical mode  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nitro

 *McVeigh wrote:*   

> in my etc /fstab i changed the line dealing with my cdrw to
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0     iso9660         auto,users,ro
> 
> i had set it to rw because I thought I wouldn't be able to write to it.
> ...

 

That doesn't matter, when you burn a cd, you don't write to the filesystem/mout.  You write to the device directly.  I bet when you mount it, mount spits some error at you about mounting in read-only mode right?

----------

## McVeigh

yes it asked if I meant some other scsi device like /dev/sc0 or soemthing then mounted read only

----------

